# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kam nje pyetje ne lidhje me....

## davidd

identifikimin. sot ne mengjes futem ne forum dhe automatikisht me ben "log out" se di pse?
ju flm

----------


## kleadoni

Ka patur probleme forumi pasi edhe une kisha te njejtin problem!

----------


## davidd

flm kleodoni, tani eshte ne rregull, vetem ne mengjes e kisha kete problem

----------


## EuroStar1

E ka bo edhe dje... I falet nga nje here forumit tone qe gjithnje ka qene i disponueshem

----------

